# PLIZ HELP !! Where To Check DATAONE Broadband Usage



## 100.dx (Dec 27, 2007)

I m New Subscriber when i go to *data.bsnl.in/wps/portal and enter my us er name and password it shows username password does nt match...
same at dataone.in. i m home 250 plan user so i regularly want reports please guys suggest me..


----------



## vaibhavtek (Dec 27, 2007)

*10.240.43.216/


----------



## 100.dx (Dec 27, 2007)

cant find server vaibhav

can not find server


----------



## vaibhavtek (Dec 27, 2007)

is ur internet slow...!!
slow internet always do so.
check after sometime...!!!


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 27, 2007)

Nwere subscribers of dataone should check thier usage on *p3hosting.bsnl.in:9080/BroadBandCustomerPortal/ But an unique 14 digit id known as portal id is required. Contact your exchange for the same.


----------



## din (Dec 27, 2007)

I check my usage at the same link *cool_techie_tvm* posted above.


----------



## 100.dx (Jan 1, 2008)

hey where u provide this site this is cant find server yaar wht to do


----------



## Net007 (Jan 1, 2008)

Contact BSNL Customer Care.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 1, 2008)

If you are using Fifrefox, then you install
Data Fox
Its the best app to check your usage.


----------



## kunal_vkr (Jan 8, 2008)

if you are a new user then call bsnl costumer care or 1957 and ask them to give you your portal id, it's a 14 digit unique id then go to *p3hosting.bsnl.in:9080/BroadBandCustomerPortal/
and enter portal id and password which would be password in your case..click on the unbilled tab and you will get your usage!!


----------



## firozalm (Jun 6, 2008)

I get help from your given site.Many many thanks to you.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 6, 2008)

go to *bbservice.bsnl.in to check out ur usage. u need a portal ID and password to check details.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jun 6, 2008)

Download Dataone Usage Finder (duf.sourceforge.net)

Enter the details. And find ur usage


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jun 8, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> Download Dataone Usage Finder (duf.sourceforge.net)
> 
> Enter the details. And find ur usage



Hey buddy, it doesn't works....!!
i downloaded and installed. but when i run the prog. it shows the following error msg.:
unknown page encountered.
please help in moving forward by clicking some link.

what's the problem......????


----------



## abhimanyu1401 (Oct 15, 2008)

thnx a lot man


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 16, 2008)

100.dx said:


> I m New Subscriber when i go to *data.bsnl.in/wps/portal and enter my us er name and password it shows username password does nt match...
> same at dataone.in. i m home 250 plan user so i regularly want reports please guys suggest me..


u don't have to enter u r username..u need portal id..which is easily available from BSNL..or if u don't have call @ customer care they will give you the portal id and password...


----------



## devilinearth (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi bro,if you want to check your monthly bandwidth usage.Then there is a better way for doing that.There is a software called *BitMeter*,you can use it to monitor your monthly bandwidth usage.


----------

